# After 26 years of marriage wife wants out



## Oaport

Two years ago my wife told me she wanted out of our marriage. I was devastated, depressed. After me insisting she finally came clean and told me she had an affair for the past seven years….. Again I was devastated and even went into depression. I even tried to commit suicide (I was just trying to get her attention) ended up in a mental hospital for a week ( I was basically forced)….. After a couple months we were able to talk things through, I forgave her, we went through couples therapy for about a year an a half……. Fast forward to almost exactly 2 years to the day when she first broke up with me and she again wants out :-(
He reason: even tho we have a great relationship and almost never fought the past two years our financial status and definitely our lack of connection in the room makes her very unhappy. 
so after 26 years of marriage she just wants out….. is she cheating again? I think so. 
I’m not doing so good and is very hard to accept the fact that we are pretty much done
Advice pls


----------



## Mr Sad

I really feel for you as my wife left me completely out of the blue for my best friends older brother after 30 years of marriage together.
I think if it's over in your partners eyes there isn't much you can do as in my experience women can be very cold. They do say things get better with time but its a very long process if you've been married to someone for decades.

I've been separated for almost 2 years now and even though i'm with someone new think about my ex wife everyday but hopefully in time things will get easier for you but be prepared for it to take a long time.


----------



## jlg07

It sounds like other than MC, she had NO repercussions to cheating on you.
She cheated on you for almost 1/3 of your marriage -- so really, what are you trying to save?
I'd say do the 180, work on yourself, and divorce her. YOU are worth more than settling for a cheater.


----------

